

Are the best entrepreneurs pertinacious* pigs or flexible fools? - hofmeyr
http://blog.snagsta.com/2008/06/20/are-the-best-entrepreneurs-pertinacious-pigs-or-flexible-fools/
Very amusing take on the dilemma entrepreneurs face with the evolution of internet start-ups. Is dogged determination better than shifting focus if things don't work?
======
ComputerGuru
From M-W:

 _Pertinacious: stubbornly unyielding or tenacious_

